# What size service is this?



## tchiz33 (May 13, 2018)

This photo is a residential Service disconnect switch in between a meter and two panels. After the switch there is a splitter box that splits to one 100 amp breaker panel and one 60 amp fuse panel. Inside the disconnect switch , the fuses on the two hot wires are 200 amp. These wires are stranded aluminum clad copper. They look like there are about 18 strands of #10 wire in each. Are these wires sufficient for 200 amp service?
Thanks


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I think you missed the part about this being an electrician site only.

However, I can give you my paypal address and for a small fee of $500, I can answer your questions about electrical. Maximum 5 questions.

On a sidenote, you need help posting pics too. That would be photographertalk.com


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Cow said:


> I think you missed the part about this being an electrician site only.



This site is for electrical professionals only. Please post your question on 
http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all










Secondly










Thirdly










Then comes










Followed up by


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Based on the picture you didn’t post, I would say it’s to small to operate your microwave. 

But that’s ok as hot dogs taste best when boiled for long periods of time.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

